# USC Essay Help



## Magnum45 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello!!!!

I am writing my Essay for the undergrade production program for USC. I can use your help!

This is the prompt:
A. The personal statement will be read by the Film & Television Production Admission Committee as a measure of creativity, self-awareness and vision. There is no standard format or correct answer. What we are looking for is a sense of you as a unique individual and how your distinctive experiences, characteristics, background, values and/or view of the world have shaped who you are and what you want to say as a creative filmmaker. Be specific, vivid and focused. We're not interested in a laundry list of personality traits or a resume of accomplishments. We want to know your passions, your beliefs, the kind of stories you want to tell. (1000 words or less)

Basically I am born and raised in Texas. I moved to Santa Monica 2 years ago. I got to community college out here and I have opened my eyes to the entire world through cutlral learning, and study abroad trips. I am not afraid of anything. And I am a completely different person. I want to make inspirational films that help people overcome fear. I am having a terrible time conveying this in my message. Could someone help me please I am in desperate need of advice. I have spent over 20 hours on an essay that will not get me in. 

Sincerely,
Magnum45


----------



## Nic Lewis (Jan 31, 2010)

My suggestion would be to skip the Film School addmissions and just get into USC.  After you get in focus on your undergrad Core requirements for a semester or two.  While thats happening you should make plenty of friends in the department and you'll be able to walk in the department.  I have two freinds that  went to USC and they both went in this exact way.  One did it 10 years ago and the other did it about 5 years ago.


----------



## suenos53 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey! It sounds like your essay is interesting. That's what they want - to hear who you are as a person and what unique experiences you have had in life that you will bring to the film school.

If you don't get into the film school this year, try again next year. Several students do take a different major and then transfer in. 

Good luck!


----------



## AngryBanana (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank god you have an interesting life. For a second there, I thought I wasn't going to be able to help you.

lol

But what you should do is describe how you overcame one of your fears, and how you felt, and then go on to describe how you want to give other people that same feeling through story-telling.


----------



## joetraff (Aug 14, 2010)

Great essay.
Keep up the good work.


----------

